# My goal



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

My goal is to stop using internet chat forums. I always go to psychology / mental health forums and I use it as a form of socialization. This has to stop. I want to live in the real world and make real friends. I'm not even going to go to these sites anymore. I'm through.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

OK, Well my goal turned out not to work for me. But oh well. It's all good.


----------



## dblejj (Jun 5, 2005)

Don’t give up with your ambitions to interact frequently in real-time with other individuals. Just take steps gradually. However, these boards are useful because the internet for the most part, is a non-regulated communications medium that provides the opportunity to express yourself in ways that you might never otherwise do so. Without the net, there are certainly many things that I would have never discussed (check out my webpage for instance). But as you know, the downside is that people can become too comfortable with the protection/anonymity that the net offers.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe you can instead try and keep more balance between the two as opposed to giving this up completely. Just because you want to talk to people more in the real world doesn't mean you have to stop coming online entirely


----------

